# Ergo Grip Spinlock Dumbbell Handles...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anyone know where to get Ergo Grip Spinlock Dumbbell Handles in the UK? I've found them in Australia, but don't fancy the shipping and import costs. Need a 14" and 16" pair. Just really dislike Standard Spinlock Dumbbell Handles, as they always slip in my hand, especially when going heavy.

DP.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

I've gone ahead and bought a pair of Manus Thick Bar Grips instead. Got them from MyProtein, as they were the cheapest place I could find them. Hoping these will help me grip my standard Spinlock Dumbbell Handles more efficiently, reduce the strain on my forearms (as I get terrible tendonitis in them), and make exercises like bench pressing and shrugs less painful. Really hate how those 1" bars bore into my hands and slip around in my grip when going heavy -- this happens even WITH gloves and straps. Someone seriously needs to bring Ergo Grip Spinlock Dumbbell Handles to the UK, if they're not here already, or make them more easily available.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Got the Manus Thick Bar Grips yesterday. They are made really nicely, but either they are too big, or the dumbbell handles I have are too small, because they won't even grip the bar with me holding them as tightly as I can -- they just rotate. So, unfortunately, they will have to be returned, and I am back to the drawing board. Any suggestions that don't involve wrapping my existing dumbbell handles with cloth?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Fat Gripz?


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Fat Gripz?


They look even bigger than the Manus Thick Bar Grips. Could give them a go, I guess?


----------

